# Orbea Onix?



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm new to this and am looking at either the Obera Onix TDA or TDF (2009). Test rode both and I seem to prefer the TDA version, even though it does not have the extras. I felt it rode better and had less vibrations over bumps. Any advice on my inital plunge? I seem to have been bitten and need something better than my 20 year old Peugot bike. Riding daily and everyday is better!  Thanks all.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Perhaps I posted this in the wrong section? Anyway, I ended getting the TDF. Should be good fun.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

You should go to the Orbea section of RBR. Where did you buy it. Post a pic!


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought it at Carmichael Cycles. I am getting "fitted" today, so once I pick up the bike I'll get some pics out.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

*PS: Thx for the tip on the Obera site.*

Thank you, I found it in the drop down menu... .


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

*Here is my bike.*

This bike's fantastic! Here is the pic. Over 50 miles on the odo and just picked up yesterday. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

I am riding daily on the American River Bike Trail. Have made it Hazel, when one crosses the bridge and traffic, how far does the tril go? Folsom? Also been to Discovery Park, is that the end of the trail? Thanks...if anyone has a link I should view, appreciated!


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Once you get to Hazel, you have two options- on the south side of Lake Natomas, you can follow the bike trail to Old Folsom, or on the north side of Lake Natomas to Beal's Point in Granite Bay. Past Discovery Park, you can cross the river and ride into Old Sac. From there you can cross the I Street bridge and go through West Sac, then cross the Yolo Causeway to Davis. The route is a little convoluted, and some parts are not that nice to ride. It's been a couple of years since I've done it, so there may have been improvements made.

Here's a map of the bike trail: http://www.saccycle.com/bikewaymaps/map6.htm
You can probably find the Discovery - Davis route on mapmyride, The Sac Bike Hikers site, or a few other ways.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the info and the link!


----------

